# Socialization Help...



## CoffeePoo (Dec 28, 2010)

Guys, I need your help, I have a not so socialized mini poodle, he's good with people, but he nips and mounts other dogs, can you give me tips on how to properly socizlize dogs? he's 1 y/o btw. I don't have other dogs and dog socialization classes and meet - up groups are not that common here in my country. can you give me some tips please?.. thank you!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I've just replied on your other thread, CoffeePoo. Have you friends or relatives with dogs? That may be the easiest solution, if a class is difficult to find.


----------



## Lilith (Sep 29, 2010)

Wow, that's rough. Socializing with people is so much easier than with dogs - esp when you don't have dog classes or obedience trainers or other help available. 

Sorry, I guess I don't have any advice, just wanted to say that I feel your pain (as someone living in a country also devoid of professional help).


----------



## CoffeePoo (Dec 28, 2010)

I tried socializing him with my neighbors dog, its a miniature pinscher ( a short tempered dog ; also good with people) So i didn't go so well.. so... haha.. i'm clueless.. ) but I will still love him


----------

